# Shedding Comb or Undercoat Rake?



## gunjee (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw both at Feeder's Supply made by the same manufacturer. I am adopting an adult golden retriever from the local rescue organization and am getting ready with stuff I'll need. The undercoat rake had all same length teeth, while the shedding comb had alternating short and long teeth. Which one am I supposed to get?

-Shilpa


----------



## husky01 (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the Undercoat rake works the best in my opinion. The shedding comb just doesn't get the "inbetween" hair off. That's the experience I have had anyway.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would also get a slicker brush, and a metal comb, with medium and fine teeth. Make sure that your undercoat rake or comb has long enough teeth to get all the way to the skin in the thickest area, like pants, behind ears, and chest. Congrats on your new dog!


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a Furminator for my dogs. They're more expensive but it's worked wonders.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The furminator is a good finishing/deshedding tool for many dogs. It is not a brush however, and will not remove undercoat from areas that are long and thick and prevent matting. Brush and comb first, then you can finish up with a furminator on the body to remove more shedding coat.


----------



## Chupa Cabras (Aug 31, 2007)

Furminator!!! 

For a golden, if you use it all the time there won't be any tangles or matted hair. 

It's truly the most amazing grooming tool ever for de-shedding. I use it nearly every day on my golden-lab.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The Furminator will work great on a lab, but it will NOT keep a Golden Retriever matt free. The teeth are not long enough, and it is not a comb. It is a carding/shedding tool. It will work on the body coat of a Golden Retriever, but will will not get thru the thick neck ruff, pants, or tail and keep them matt free. A yellow lab needs only a furminator, true, but a golden retriever needs more.


----------



## kimel (Jul 9, 2008)

I used an undercoat rake on my golden cross and it worked great. It was nothing to fill up two paper grocery bags with undercoat off her a couple times each spring. We'd do it in the front yard and all the nest building birds would grab anything we missed. We probably had some of the plushest bird nexts in the county around here.

Then we followed that with a good comb to clean things up. Worked great.


----------

